# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  Dave power meal and breakfast

## DFRELAT

Seems more appropriate to post these two in here from my last thread of my latest cycle. Yes I know I have an accent, I'm French Canadian! This is a big meal I eat almost everyday these days

----------


## DFRELAT

This is my everyday breakfast for men! lol

----------


## Trevtrev

Always looking for ways of changing up my morning oats. Going to try your oatmeal recipe. Looks good, thanks!

----------


## DFRELAT

Well if you like the peanut butter taste it's great!

----------


## kelkel

Interesting Dave. Keep it up.

----------


## AKGladiator7127

Hi Dave, 
I enjoyed your videos. You are the first I have seen that eats baby food, but with your illness it does make sense. I will give it a try. It would be interesting to hear about other meal ideas you have. 
Thanks for the post

----------


## DFRELAT

The chemo always made me feel like puking even though I never did and I also have Crohn's disease so those baby food cereals are perfect for me, easy to digest and they taste good on top especially the way I make it.

----------


## Nicky1010

Will try the peanut butter/oat recipie tomorrow. Looks good and I love peanut butter. Might throw a banana in there to spice it up a bit lol

----------


## DFRELAT

> Will try the peanut butter/oat recipie tomorrow. Looks good and I love peanut butter. Might throw a banana in there to spice it up a bit lol


I do it now with cream of wheat instead of oatmeal now, I like the taste better, it's creamier....The thing about all my food videos is that you can customize them to your own tastes for example change the protein powder, add cinnamon like many seem to be doing, as long as you find it good, thats's what matter's the most!

----------


## ctcrunch

I always do protein and oatmeal when I'm busy in the morning. Quick, easy to make, and filling

----------

